
The Death of the Book - jamesbritt
http://lareviewofbooks.org/post/4659371294/the-death-of-the-book
======
SergeDavid
It may be true that books are losing popularity due to digital book readers.
I'll still be using books however as a screen just can't compare with the
feel, smell, and joy of reading an actual book. They might not be that
popular, but they will never die.

